# Wrapping a maltese



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello 
I would like to wrapping my maltese.
Which oil should I choose? Or maybe better is pure silk? 
And my second question is...
Should I buy plastic or paper wraps?

Best Regards <3
Martyna & Lilou


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi! and Welcome to SM!

You don't have to put them in oil to wrap. I personally use Nuetrogena bath oil to put my show dogs in oil (3 caps fulls in 3 qts of water with a conditioner mixed in) 

I also have both kinds of wraps here - if you have a dog who loves to eat paper, the plastic wraps are sometimes the better way to go. It really depends on personal preference, the coat and the dog. Some do better in paper, some do better in plastic. So I would buy both. Good luck!


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello 
Thank you so much for your answer  It's my first maltese but I really love her. I hope that in the future I can have another one:wub:
I will try Neutrogena bath oil, I hope I can buy it in Poland... If not, can I buy it online? How do you think?
I am going also to buy both kinds of wraps, like you wrote 
Thank you again!
Hugs from sunny Poland


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

:welcome1: to SM, Martyna!

Hope you'll post photos of your little darling soon!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

LOL sounds like being at the grocery store-- "paper or plastic?" 

Okay, I'm going to show my ignorance here. I know you can wrap a full-coated Maltese, but why? And for how long? If anyone has pictures, I wouldn't mind seeing it. 

Obviously since Cozette has so little hair with a lot of it being shaved for all her procedures, she's not a candidate, LOL.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll put some pics of my Lilou in her topic 

Lilou is a show maltese, so this is why i decided to put her in wraps


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I made the mistake of 'trying' paper deli wraps when wrapping the ears of the girl in my signature pics (Emma) She loves to eat paper and ate 3/4 of the wrap along with all the hair that was inside it. That was... frustrating. 

Are you a member of Facebook? There is a maltese show dog group for exhibitors on there - that is very helpful for asking show coat questions. 

Jackie, you wrap to protect the ends of the coat, esp if you have a dog whose coat extends past the floor. For a pet, it's a LOT Of work! I haven't had great success in wrapping but I need to start, LOL. 
Here is a pic of a dog with half the body in wraps (taken from BheJei site via google images, this is not my pic!)


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

socalyte said:


> LOL sounds like being at the grocery store-- "paper or plastic?"
> 
> Okay, I'm going to show my ignorance here. I know you can wrap a full-coated Maltese, but why? And for how long? If anyone has pictures, I wouldn't mind seeing it.
> 
> Obviously since Cozette has so little hair with a lot of it being shaved for all her procedures, she's not a candidate, LOL.


Wrapping is commonly done for show dogs. When Cadeau was showing I had him consistently in wraps. I have been a bit less consistent with the girls as they have not been as easy to maintain in them. However, here are some pics of the boy in his wrappers. 

















One of the cool things about the wraps is that they protect the coat from the damage of grass and other outdoor hazards to coat growth, so they can enjoy the beauty of outdoors while still maintaining the beauty of their look.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Stacy, Carina - thank you so much for photos and answers! I am so thankful for your help  Both dogs look wonderful in wraps!
Tomorrow I will bath my Lilou and make her first wraps. I am so excited ) 
In Poland we haven't Neutrogena bath oil... What can I buy? At home I have Colestral from Wella. At one website I saw that one breeder recommend Colestral. But I am not sure...
I have also pure silk and oil from All System. Can I use it? Or maybe something other will be better?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

martyna said:


> Stacy, Carina - thank you so much for photos and answers! I am so thankful for your help  Both dogs look wonderful in wraps!
> Tomorrow I will bath my Lilou and make her first wraps. I am so excited )
> In Poland we haven't Neutrogena bath oil... What can I buy? At home I have Colestral from Wella. At one website I saw that one breeder recommend Colestral. But I am not sure...
> I have also pure silk and oil from All System. Can I use it? Or maybe something other will be better?


Do you have a lot of matting? If not, then you don't _have_ to put them in oil. I prefer not to use oil, if I can get away with it but if I have a lot of matting, I use it. I'm not familiar with Pure Silk or Oil from All System. Can you get Vellus products in Poland? I like the Satin Creme and that can be used for wrapping.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

No, she has nice coat without matting. 
Yes, we have Vellus in Poland so I am going to buy Satin Cream  Should I use it before make her wraps or only when she has matting?
Stacy thank you so soooo much for your help


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I do not oil. I use vellus satin cream on the ends and wear the wrap starts on the coat. I use plastic wraps.


----------



## Fafel (Feb 9, 2014)

bellaratamaltese said:


> There is a maltese show dog group for exhibitors on there


May I ask what is the group's name?


----------

